# Yeahbuddy



## yeahbuddyy (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm continuing the log here, trying to finish up the cut. Posting my weight every Friday. 

height:6'0
weight:236
macros: 40/40/20

Goal: Finish up the cut to 215 or so. I'm leaning towards more intensity rather than volume training, something close to mentzer/yates training.


----------



## carmineb (Aug 3, 2011)

yeahbuddyy said:


> I'm continuing the log here, trying to finish up the cut. Posting my weight every Friday.
> 
> height:6'0
> weight:236
> ...


 

welcome aboard...


----------



## jagbender (Aug 3, 2011)

will be checking your progress!


----------



## yeahbuddyy (Aug 5, 2011)

My weight for this Friday morning: 234.6


----------



## jagbender (Aug 5, 2011)

yeahbuddyy said:


> My weight for this Friday morning: 234.6


----------



## Moneytoblow (Aug 12, 2011)

My weight for this Friday morning: 230.5


----------

